# Auguson farms hard white wheat?



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone here use Auguson Farms Hard white wheat? I just ordered some from Walmart. I could not believe the price delivered. $13.96 for 26 lb pails, and as long as you ordered over $50. shipping was free.

Now I am hoping this is good clean wheat, it is already packed for long term storage it says, so don't really want to open it if I don't have too.

Any experience with it?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

arwenmark said:


> Does anyone here use Auguson Farms Hard white wheat? I just ordered some from Walmart. I could not believe the price delivered. $13.96 for 26 lb pails, and as long as you ordered over $50. shipping was free.
> 
> Now I am hoping this is good clean wheat, it is already packed for long term storage it says, so don't really want to open it if I don't have too.
> 
> Any experience with it?


I've purchased other Auguson Farms products, not the wheat. No complaints and the price does sound good.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Like Geek, I have also ordered/used other Augason products and actually like them. $14 for a 26lb pail of wheat sounds like a really good deal. If I weren't moving I'd buy a half dozen at that price!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You must have bought them out, LOL, they're out of stock online. But they still have hard red for a little more. Honestly, that does sound like a great price, you can't really lose. Thanks for the info!


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

goshengirl said:


> You must have bought them out, LOL, they're out of stock online. But they still have hard red for a little more. Honestly, that does sound like a great price, you can't really lose. Thanks for the info!


That is funny, I bouth more last night and today it is still showing as available. did you go to walmart.com and enter wheat in the search box?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

arwenmark said:


> That is funny, I bouth more last night and today it is still showing as available. did you go to walmart.com and enter wheat in the search box?


I live in Maine, I checked the Walmart in Bangor and they were out !!! :scratch


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

arwenmark said:


> That is funny, I bouth more last night and today it is still showing as available. did you go to walmart.com and enter wheat in the search box?


I did and it showed up as out of stock online.

This just means I have to wait til after the move to buy some.
:laugh:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I just bought four 26 lb pails for $55 and change, free shipping 







This will all be seed to start a new crop with.... 

NOW I just need to know if it is SPRING wheat or WINTER wheat!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Since I have never raised white wheat before (red only) it's time to do a little research....

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/plantsci/smgrains/a1310.pdf



> Hard white wheat is the newest class of wheat marketed in the U.S., but it is not new to the rest of the world. Wheat in this class has a hard endosperm and white bran (Figure 1). Except for the absence in color in the outer seed coat and being typically more prone to weathering, hard white wheat is identical to hard red wheat. The white bran color does not alter the starch characteristics or protein functionality of the kernel.
> Hard white wheat is used in whole-wheat and high-extraction flour applications, such as pan breads, flatbreads and specialty noodles. Within the hard white wheat quality class, the U.S. Department of Agriculture makes no distinction between winter and spring types.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I called the local Walmart and was happy to find that a truck had come in Late Sunday night and that the Hard White Wheat was on it and would be available Monday afternoon... It was and I bought 4... That's a great price as I have heard on the news that due to the "droughts" the price of groceries will be going up very soon.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

LincTex said:


> I just bought four 26 lb pails for $55 and change, free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup this is why I posted about it, the price is good but the free shipping on over 50 lbs makes it a great deal.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

arwenmark said:


> That is funny, I bouth more last night and today it is still showing as available. did you go to walmart.com and enter wheat in the search box?


When I read your first post I went to walmart.com and it said out of stock online for the hard white wheat, but the hard red wheat was available. No worries. It'll be back in stock some time. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SierraWhiskey (Mar 27, 2014)

arwenmark:

Thanks for the heads up. Their powdered milk has good reviews so I added some to my order to try.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> I called the local Walmart and was happy to find that a truck had come in Late Sunday night and that the Hard White Wheat was on it and would be available Monday afternoon... It was and I bought 4... That's a great price as I have heard on the news that due to the "droughts" the price of groceries will be going up very soon.


Helicopter, were you in Brewer? If so I may need a trip to town.
Moose


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Moose33 said:


> Helicopter, were you in Brewer? If so I may need a trip to town.
> Moose


Well I drive to Orono Tues thru Sat. Leave at 2.45pm get back home at 1AM I work a late shift at U of Maine. I will probably be going into town either Sun or Mon. (6th or 7th) If you need something I can leave a little early. You can reach at this e.mail [email protected]


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

arwenmark said:


> Yup this is why I posted about it, the price is good but the free shipping on over 50 lbs makes it a great deal.


Better than that... 104 pounds 

Over $50 gets free shipping - how do they pull that off?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Better than that... 104 pounds
> 
> Over $50 gets free shipping - how do they pull that off?


Not sure since it's shipped FED-X must have a good deal with them, It saves me a trip to town and back almost 80 miles.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> It saves me a trip to town and back almost 80 miles.


Local wal-mart here is a disaster due to being in a busy intersection with "slow lights" and always having 1000 cars in the lot. You can't get in-and-out in less than 30 minutes no matter what!

Free shipping, to my house?!!?

*YES, please!*


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Local wal-mart here is a disaster due to being in a busy intersection with "slow lights" and always having 1000 cars in the lot. You can't get in-and-out in less than 30 minutes no matter what!
> 
> Free shipping, to my house?!!?
> 
> *YES, please!*


Yep, If it wasn't for this post I would have never bothered to look into Walmart on-line items as I like to physically look at most items I buy. Yesterday I ordered over 200 dollars worth of freeze dried items and flour. This will also save with the larger items like cat litter and pet foods. I still spend the same on them, but this saves me lots in fuel and wear and tear on the truck as well time. Stupid me for not paying more attention to things like this, but smart me for being on this site learning stuff that saves me... Thanks you'all :beercheer:


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

FYI on Walmart's free shipping to home:

I've ordered stuff from them online for years (9+) with gift cards from work (usually just what is not stocked locally). The free shipping to home is nice, but, some of the items will drop-ship to the post office. In my area, FedEx drop ships to the PO twice weekly, so where the item originates will determine if it gets shipped straight to my home or not (you won't know where it's coming from until after your order ships and you can track your order). On larger orders, about half or more of it goes to the PO, the rest to my door. So, you may still have to make a trip to pick it up. I liked it better when UPS handled Walmart's home shipping...everything went to your door. The alternative is to have it shipped site-to-store, but I've had some run-arounds doing that as well (lost items, or, associates just couldn't find the right bin in the receiving area).


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

So for those of you with no PO BOX should be no problem. I'm not sure I would order perishables as it takes several days and weather would/could affect them ??


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

It is funny this last year our post master of many years retired to be replaced with a woman who is well a PITA, she is nasty and complains all the time about her job and sends back anything that does not have the PO BOX number on it including medicines, and one of mine did have the box number included in the zip and she still sent it back. 

So I think since my wheat will be drop shipped to her post office that maybe I should 500 lbs or so, she ought to love that. Post office is about 100 ft from my house. So pick up with the pick up not too bad..


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

arwenmark said:


> she is nasty and complains all the time ... and one of mine did have the box number included in the zip and she still sent it back.


You definitely need to file complaint against her.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> You definitely need to file complaint against her.


Our postman is one thing I will not miss when we move out of the mountains. He doesn't deliver mail in the rain or if there is snow on the ground.

:brickwall:


----------



## SierraWhiskey (Mar 27, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Our postman is one thing I will not miss when we move out of the mountains. He doesn't deliver mail in the rain or if there is snow on the ground.
> 
> :brickwall:


You should make him a nice laminated business card to keep in his wallet with the following reminder on it:

"Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds."

Yeah, it's not the 'official motto' but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

SierraWhiskey said:


> You should make him a nice laminated business card to keep in his wallet with the following reminder on it:
> 
> "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds."
> 
> Yeah, it's not the 'official motto' but it's the thought that counts.


Yeah, but if I were in his shoes I wouldn't want to hike 300 ft up an iced over dirt driveway to deliver heavy packages either.

Still, once we move at least I know things will be delivered regardless of the weather.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

So my order arrived today. It did not go to the Post office after all, the Fed ex truck actaully backed into my driveway right up to my front entrance, and he got out and unloaded it to the sidewalk below my steps. AND it was both orders I placed with in a couple days of each other, So 208 pounds of wheat and two Cans of whole egg powder. Now all I have to do is get it downstairs to my storage area. LOL, not easy for a disabled old lady!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't ferget ta keep a quart mason jar, lid ring ana piece a screen with that wheat. Why ya might ask? Cause ya can sprout it an have greens when there might not be any! The free shippin be a great sellin point fer auguason farms an alas, walmart.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Don't ferget ta keep a quart mason jar, lid ring ana piece a screen with that wheat. Why ya might ask? Cause ya can sprout it an have greens when there might not be any! The free shippin be a great sellin point fer auguason farms an alas, walmart.


yup I know about sprouting, have not done it for years though.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Love my sprouts. Make my sammies so much tastier then that softball they sell at the store what they call lettuce!


----------



## hdb90 (May 1, 2012)

I was at Walmart on March 30th and bought a 25# bag of wheat for about $13. When I got home I seen on a forum where I could buy 26# pail of hard white wheat for $13.96 with free delivery to my door. I ordered 5 pails, which is all they would allow me to order. On April 5th when I came home from town they were sitting in my driveway. This sure beats me having to pour it into mylar and storing myself. I will be purchasing more.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The pail is hard to open for my wife, so I spent a half hour last night emptying one 26 lb pail into dry 2-liter soda bottles


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

I think I might open each of mine and add some diamataceous earth to them then reseal, one of them arrived with the lid a bit escew and a few wheat berries got away.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> The pail is hard to open for my wife, so I spent a half hour last night emptying one 26 lb pail into dry 2-liter soda bottles


I buy gamma seal lids at Home Depot for my buckets. They make a tight seal, and to open them, just unscrew the lid. I had a bucket opener that broke while I was trying to take the lid off a bucket.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I buy gamma seal lids at Home Depot for my buckets. They make a tight seal, and to open them, just unscrew the lid. I had a bucket opener that broke while I was trying to take the lid off a bucket.


The Gamma seals are great! I have one of their 30lb pet food containers (Gamma Vittle Vaults) with a gamma seal on it. The ring on the container cracked so I replaced it with a new ring and lid from Home Depot for $6 verses a new container for $40.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

weedygarden said:


> I buy gamma seal lids at Home Depot for my buckets. They make a tight seal, and to open them, just unscrew the lid. I had a bucket opener that broke while I was trying to take the lid off a bucket.


I have gamma lids on all my own buckets, just these square wheat ones I just got, that I don't have the gammas on. I don't plan on opening the Wheat buckets very often.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I buy gamma seal lids at Home Depot for my buckets. They make a tight seal, and to open them, just unscrew the lid. I had a bucket opener that broke while I was trying to take the lid off a bucket.


Still, she doesn't want any 5 gallon buckets in the kitchen, so I just keep a smaller container filled for her that she can keep in the kitchen instead 

.
.
.
You know.... *whatever makes mama happy*, right?

The buckets are in the laundry room: a fair distance from the kitchen.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

arwenmark said:


> I think I might open each of mine and add some diamataceous earth to them then reseal, one of them arrived with the lid a bit askew and a few wheat berries got away.


Mine were tight a s a drum, no shipping damage.

They have an oxygen absorber inside already... and the seal is tight, bugs won't get in if you don't mess with it!! Leaving ours sealed and we should be fine.


----------

